# Convertible top maintenance



## Flyboy (Sep 21, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if the pivot points /hinges should be oiled on the convertibel top frame 69 GTO? Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You know, I've had my '67 ragtop since 1983, and I can't ever remember oiling the top hinges/pivot points. I suppose somthing like graphite gun grease, used REALLY sparingly couldn't hurt. If nyon bushed, no lube is needed. I've rebuilt my top pump several times (back when I was using brake fluid instead of ATF) but I've never seen the top off of the frame. I had a top but on in '85 and it's still there. Anybody else have an answer???


----------



## Flyboy (Sep 21, 2009)

geeteeohguy said:


> You know, I've had my '67 ragtop since 1983, and I can't ever remember oiling the top hinges/pivot points. I suppose somthing like graphite gun grease, used REALLY sparingly couldn't hurt. If nyon bushed, no lube is needed. I've rebuilt my top pump several times (back when I was using brake fluid instead of ATF) but I've never seen the top off of the frame. I had a top but on in '85 and it's still there. Anybody else have an answer???


Thansm makes me feel better that you have gone that long without anything. Couldnt find anything on it. Will leave it be, thanks for the reply.


----------

